# Store Bought vs  Organic



## In the Kitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

Can anyone notice any difference between store bought vs organic?  I tried some eggplant that was organic and what a surprise.  Such a different flavor.  I was shocked that the lettuce was much different also.  Since I found this out it may be hard for me to go back to buying the stuff I can afford.  I do notice that I experience no physical upset as I do when eating the regular.  May be the time involved that causes them to charge the price they do.  Also worth the cost if it can delay any stays in a hospital.  Also, do you believe the statement, 'you are what you eat'?  

Thanks for your time


----------



## lulu (Mar 13, 2007)

I throroughly believe we are what we eat.

But, I have to say, my palate is not refined enough to taste a difference with organic produce.  I prefer it, but I think it is a psychological responce rather than a palate lead one.  Where my palate, and my nose, really notice the difference is with FRESH produce.  In Somerset I am lucky that we live next to an organic market gardener and anything we don't grow he probably does, and we wander down and chat while he picks our produce for us.  Its as fresh as is possible to be when we eat it.  Even with no garden in cities we manage to produce some or our own stuff (we have baby rocket and lettuces on the windowsils now, would have done tomatoes but won't be here for the full season, we always did in London!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 13, 2007)

this is a hugh complicated issue that I could ramble on for days, and I may in time 

But first off, Yes, I believe we are what we eat, absolutely.

I can not tell the difference between "store bought" onions and organic onions. 

The taste difference between store bought and organic may have more to do with the varities/cultivars, than the growing method. "Store bought" produce cultivars are based on shipping charactertics. Organic cultivars are more likely to be based on taste, tenderness, stuff like that.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 13, 2007)

*Onions*



			
				bethzaring said:
			
		

> this is a hugh complicated issue that I could ramble on for days, and I may in time
> 
> But first off, Yes, I believe we are what we eat, absolutely.
> 
> ...



bethzaring, I failed to mention onions.  When I peeled the yellow organic onions, I didn't have the tears as when I do the ones from the store.  I suffer when I peel onions always.  The organic onions did not cause tears.  That alone made me grateful not to have to put up with that eyes watering.  They were the yellow ones like I bought from the store.  

also when I eat the organic vegetables, I do not have problems with my stomach as the others.  I know that isn't in my mind.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 13, 2007)

The reason I mentioned onions is that is about the only "store bought" vegetable that I buy.  And I can tell you, that my organic onions make me   .  I am not able to grow, or keep through the winter, enough onions.

The primary reason DH and I spend so much time and effort growing our own food, is the health reasons.  We rarely get sick (except for a recent intestinal episode ) and we raise most of our own food organically.  Plus we get the benefits of physcially hard work.

Carrots - Dh loves fresh cut up carrots in his lunch box, daily, and he says he can tell the difference in taste between our carrots and "store bought". But again, that could be the cultivar difference.  I  try different cultivars of carrots, but always pay attention to good tasting varieties.  I do not like raw carrots, so I can not comment on that.


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2007)

There is also the case between store bought/organic and fresh.  While I can't tell the difference between store bought and organic, I can tell a huge difference between something I buy at the store and something I buy at the farmer's market.  They pick the fruits and veggies that morning and the taste is incredible and delicious.  Cheaper than going to the co-op or whole foods!  We can buy a week's worth of meals for $40 and it is worth every penny!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 13, 2007)

To be honest, I can't tell the difference between store-bought organic & regular storebought produce, but I definitely CAN tell the difference between either of the former & what I grow in my wonderful organic garden every year.


----------



## auntdot (Mar 13, 2007)

Gosh, it seems to me people are comparing 'organic' (and I am not sure exactly what that term means anymore), with store bought, with stuff from the farm stand to home grown.  As several have stated the variety, cultivars, may all differ. As may the freshness.

Have found many differences between, oh, yellow onions sold in different stores, and at different times of the year. So how can I be expected to compare an organic eggpolant sold at store A with an organic one sold at store B and make a generic comment as to the superiority of one over the other (if one exists)?

Determining whether organic stuff is tastier than the average foods you find in the store would require an experiment that, as just a regular consumer, I  am unable to conduct.  Too many variables I cannot control.

My only suggestion is to let folks buy what they want and feel comfortable with.  

Just my take on the matter.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 13, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> The reason I mentioned onions is that is about the only "store bought" vegetable that I buy. And I can tell you, that my organic onions make me   . I am not able to grow, or keep through the winter, enough onions.
> 
> The primary reason DH and I spend so much time and effort growing our own food, is the health reasons. We rarely get sick (except for a recent intestinal episode ) and we raise most of our own food organically. Plus we get the benefits of physcially hard work.
> 
> Carrots - Dh loves fresh cut up carrots in his lunch box, daily, and he says he can tell the difference in taste between our carrots and "store bought". But again, that could be the cultivar difference. I try different cultivars of carrots, but always pay attention to good tasting varieties. I do not like raw carrots, so I can not comment on that.


My Dh loves carrots..Me forget it, the only carrots I eat are home grown..I hate that dirt taste the store carrots have..I know that taste has to be from cold storage, so I refuse to eat them..I am planning to put some in here this year and let the boys learn how the plants come up and how your own home grown taste..

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 13, 2007)

Having worked in the food industry for more years than I will admit. Mainly in the _perishable_ arena...my only comments on Organics is _Buyer Beware!!_


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the most important thing is to think local produce more than organic. Sure, you can buy organic oranges, but if they travelled several thousands of kilometers.. What's the point?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 14, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> ... Also, do you believe the statement, 'you are what you eat'?
> 
> ...


 
I think organic stuff is better, I think all the preservatives that we eat are not good for us, all the chemichals that are used in farming are not good for us. Having said that I do not buy organic.
As far as "you are what you eat" - look at my sicnature.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 14, 2007)

CassiesKitchen said:
			
		

> I think the most important thing is to think local produce more than organic. Sure, you can buy organic oranges, but if they travelled several thousands of kilometers.. What's the point?



agreed, Cassie!


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 14, 2007)

I (and 71 other plot holders) will tell you that Homegrown veg is a world appart from anything you can buy in a shop, even stuff labeled "organic".
the home grown veg and fruit actually has a Taste, the `plastic` stuff you buy has not by comparison


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 14, 2007)

*Smart*

appreciate all your comments.  They certainly are different.  Not everyone agrees and that is why I ask.  Just to see reasons why people feel the way they do.  

If I could have a garden of my own that would solve lot of disappointment and would taste good cause we planted it.  However, everyone too busy doing 'their' thing so I have to go along with best way I can.  

I do love the eggs that sure look different from ones at the store.  The color is so much more yellow.  We had carrots and they sure did taste fresh to me.  There are times when I fix something and the flavor isn't there.  all the vegetables look like picure but taste isn't there.  

We do all agree you are what you eat.  Thank you all the your time.  My dogs sure like the broccoli.  It never makes them sick either.  they surprise me all the time.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 15, 2007)

*Doctor*

guess this topic is on my mind, cause I mentioned it to my doctor that I go to Whole Foods.  He asked oh, you go there?  I said I would like to go more  often than I do.  He asked me that he heard that the word is they call the store, Whole Paycheck not Whole Foods!  I take it that he doesn't really feel it is necessary to eat things that cost too much.  I told him as long as the food I eat keeps me out of the hospital I will continue to fix my meals the way I do.  He really kind of seemed not interested in what else I had to say.  I only wonder what the bill will be this time?  That is what I get for opening m mouth at the wrong time.  I seem to do that a lot.  

I try to believe that people want the best for one another but evidently not. 

Lesson learned!


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 16, 2007)

In the Kitchen said:
			
		

> I try to believe that people want the best for one another but evidently not.
> 
> Lesson learned!


 
What other people think is best for you may not be what you think is best for you.  You may want to consider looking around for a doctor that more reflects your values.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 16, 2007)

CassiesKitchen said:
			
		

> I think the most important thing is to think local produce more than organic. Sure, you can buy organic oranges, but if they travelled several thousands of kilometers.. What's the point?


 
I think this is very important too!!


----------



## lulu (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep, food miles are very important.


----------



## Candocook (Mar 16, 2007)

bethzaring, I failed to mention onions. When I peeled the yellow organic _onions, I didn't have the tears as when I do the ones from the store. I suffer when I peel onions always. The organic onions did not cause tears. That alone made me grateful not to have to put up with that eyes watering. They were the yellow ones like I bought from the store. _
This could definitely be the age or type of onion rather than "organic". I never know from one onion tothe next whether I am going to cry or not--and some are REALLY bad.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 18, 2007)

I dont buy many organic vegetables but I try more to get the least tampered with chicken and meats.Im lucky enough to have alot of bison and whitetail in my freezer.One thing I do buy organic is milk it tastes alot better and the skim milk made by Horizon tastes richer wont spoil quickly{ultra pasteurized }since I dont drink it everyday.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 19, 2007)

*Great!*



			
				jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I dont buy many organic vegetables but I try more to get the least tampered with chicken and meats.Im lucky enough to have alot of bison and whitetail in my freezer.One thing I do buy organic is milk it tastes alot better and the skim milk made by Horizon tastes richer wont spoil quickly{ultra pasteurized }since I dont drink it everyday.



Have to excuse me, what is whitetail?  Where do you buy your bison?  Don't you agree that the flavor of bison seems so much better than ground beef?  Was at the Whole Foods  yesterday and people were buying most of the fish.  They have also installed a whole case of different olives for $9.99 lb for each one.  I never knew there were so many different olives.  Just olives is all that was in that case.  Even red ones.  

The Horizon does taste so much better.  My family is drinking more soy now.  I really have doubts about soy vs. milk.  Some say it is better than milk for you.  I hope they go back to drinking milk again I myself prefer it.  I don't have to shake the milk like I do the soy.

Some lady buying all the chicken livers, gizzards, plus different rolls of what was labeled dog food.   I was too curious and asked what kind of dogs she had? She WAS buying for the dogs and had nothing else in her basket but for her dogs!  I am worried myself about my dogs as I was alternating the dry with the canned and now I feel guilty as I wouldn't give them anything else until they finished the canned.  I am hoping and praying that I am not the one who has caused them any future problems.  I am returning the canned food.  My only thought is I made them eat  the canned.  They probably knew something wasn't right with it.  How dumb can a person be?  I am sure sorry.  This lady only made me feel inadequate as a owner of my dogs.  I bet her dogs are sure healthy.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Mar 19, 2007)

Its whitetail deer much better tasting than the mule deer they are kinda on the small side and can be found all over Texas and the east coast.I love Bison Im ashamed to say but we dont hafto to buy Bison its basically free for us.We live on a ranch that has alot of Bison and DH is a hunting guide as well as a non commishioned fish and game officer.When we get someone who wants to hunt Bison alot of the time they dont want all of the meat so we end with a 1/2 Bison.Our only cost is to get the meat proccessed.Same for the White Tail I bring it home from Texas from my 2 month job there its already processed and that is free for me because they by law hafto cull a certain amount of deer.My bosses have it all processed [they can afford it}and the give it to all their guests and friends.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 19, 2007)

I do believe you are what you eat, but I think I differ from a lot of people when I say I prefer my food to be non-organic.  With produce I can't tell much of a difference in flavor, but organic produce seems to go out quicker.  Because it stays fresher longer, I'll always buy the "store-bought" produce, unless I can get it a farmer's market.  That's my only exception.

Now when it comes to meat, fish and poulty, I prefer store-bought hands down.  It tastes better, stays fresher, has better texture, and even looks better.  I also know that alot of that is due to the fact that those animals are injected with steroids and lots of other fun chemicals, and I'm fine with that.  I have several stories I could share with you about this, but this one I think will illustrate it best.  

I worked on a horse farm for a woman who raised cattle as a side-business.  It was  only her and her son living on the farm, and to save money, she would always have one of the that she sent to the butcher sent back to her instead of to the marketplace.  Unlike the meat that is sold in stores, the meat sent back to the woman was cut to her specifications, and then each cut was wrapped in plastic and paper and individually frozen.  The cow was dead for maybe 12 hours before the meat was frozen.  She had all kinds of cuts; roasts, steaks, stew meat, you name it.

There came a time shortly after she had her cows butchered when she had to leave the country for a short time, and I agreed to watch her son while she was gone.  Rather than buying food for us, I used the steaks that came from her own farm.  When cooked, the meat would tighten up, and eating it was like trying to eat a big lump of silverskin; absolutely the toughest meat I have ever eaten in my life.  And not only that, but it cooked to a sickly grey color, didn't look good at all.  The flavor of the beef felt diluted compared to what I got in the store.  Even when I cooked the steaks rare, they were tough!  And they were dry as well.  The boy had never eaten any other beef in his life and went on about how this is the best beef you could find.  So I bought a NY from the market, and cooked that up along with a NY from his freezer, and had him try them both.  He loved the other steak.  He was amazed at the tenderness and the flavor as well.

It could be that I've just had bad luck with organic foods, but I definitely don't want to be any part of it.  Give me my chemically-enhanced genetically-altered food any day!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 19, 2007)

*Range Beef*

My brother explained to me that cows should be feed corn and alfalfa in order to make the beef tender.  Feeding cows only grass produces the kind of beef you experienced.  My cousin gave me all the beef she had because it was tough like you explained.  When i got it home I had to tenderize it myself in order to eat it.  You are right in saying it isn't good.  I didn't like it neither.  However, the meat I buy from the store that is 'organic' is way different.  I agree with you about being tough but that is because of not feeding the right food, only grass.  Has to be alternated in order for the meat to be broken down.  Hope I explained it right.  

I bought some like that from a farm and never went back again.  When I told them the roast was tough they said they never had anyone tell them that it wasn't good.  I am not about to tell someone how to feed their cows.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 19, 2007)

That's sort of funny-

the cows were grain-fed, though only the ones that were going to butcher that year, not all their lives.  For about 9 months before they met their end they were grain-fed.  And the field the lived in was a timothy-alfalfa mix.  I dunno.. I imagine a lot things could influence the taste of beef besides diet.  I know that they were not Angus beef, for instance, which is all I ever buy in the stores.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 20, 2007)

*Surprise*



			
				college_cook said:
			
		

> That's sort of funny-
> 
> the cows were grain-fed, though only the ones that were going to butcher that year, not all their lives.  For about 9 months before they met their end they were grain-fed.  And the field the lived in was a timothy-alfalfa mix.  I dunno.. I imagine a lot things could influence the taste of beef besides diet.  I know that they were not Angus beef, for instance, which is all I ever buy in the stores.



It is funny!  This is sure going to get my brother going.  I will have to get back to you about this.  I wonder what he will think.  Everything he has read is wrong?  In fact, he was farming for a while and the cows he had all were good, food wise.  In fact, he is perfectionist and studies something before he gets into it.  Seems my brothers have all tried everything once.  To question his information will get him stirred up.  Thanks for sharing.  This educates my brother and me too.  Nothing better then real life.


----------



## college_cook (Mar 20, 2007)

I started wondering if perhaps climate can affect the flavor of beef, and about how bitter cold the winters can get here sometimes, and I remembered that during the cold months and the spring months the cows were usually fed free-choice hay from a bale because there was little hay growing in their own field.   As soon as some would start to grow they would munch it down.  Those bales were actualy made up of timothy hay.  For those who don't know, timothy is pretty tough stuff, very similar to straw in texture in color, but nutritious like hay.  It seems to make sense to me that if a cow lives on mostly tough hay, it will yield tough meat.

I guess i thought a 9 month diet change would be enough to soften that meat but perhaps not.  Does anyone happen to know the requirements for being allowed to label your beef as grain-fed?  Does it mean they are grain-fed all their lives?  If that's the case I can't imagine how cattle farmers manage to stay in business... I know how much a cow eats, and I know how much grain costs, and it just seems like a losing proposition to me.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 20, 2007)

Most beef type cattle spend the first 12 to 18 months of their lives raised in pastures eating available grasses. In winter months their diets are supplemented with various type of hay products and sometimes some mixed feeds. The next 3 months they are usually in "feed lots" where they are fed a feed made up of mostly corn. It is during this time that the full rich flavor and tenderness that we have come to expect is accomplished. These are grain fed cattle.

Grass fed beef is of course animals that are just that..grass fed. Currently the USDA is in the process of determining guidelines for "grass fed beef" for consumer labeling. Some advoacte at least 80% of the feed in the animals life be grass, others are advocating higher percentages. There is a growing demand in some areas for this type of beef. It is touted as "healthier" due to the fact that is a leaner product. There is a distinct flavor difference also that some people prefer.

Then there is organic grown beef which is a small nitch in the total market. But does enjoy a following.

Beef..It whats for dinner

Enjoy!


----------

